# Arbor Press



## Scruffy (Aug 26, 2015)

i have a dake model 1 1/2 arbor press. I was wondering if any one had one. I need some pictures of the ratcheting handle mechanism. Mine was missing when I bought it.
Thanks scruffy. Ron


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 26, 2015)

Find a Rigdit ratchet handle for their pipe dies.  May not be exactly the same, but should give an idea of how its built.  I've seen a arbor press where they used one of these handles instead of the original one that was lost.  They were cheap to replace when you broke one, too.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 26, 2015)

Are you asking about the pawl?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Douglasr (Aug 26, 2015)

I have that model at work, what area do you need a close picture of?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 27, 2015)

The pawl and how it works with the handle. I have none of that. My shaft does have the gear that the pawl engages.
Thanks ron


----------



## Douglasr (Aug 27, 2015)

Pm me an email address and I'll shot you some detailed pics on Monday


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 27, 2015)

My atlas 3A was missing the Pawl as well. Bought one that fit perfectly from Dake. If you want a tracing of my pawl please let me know. Note: mine is a 3A. Likely a little larger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglasr (Aug 31, 2015)

Here are some pics, let me know if you need more details.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 31, 2015)

Just want to thank every one for the pictures and information. I think I can make the pieces I need.   Now the hardest part, getting started!!
Thanks scruffy. Ron


----------

